
More AlphaGo games to be played in 2017 - nate_martin
https://twitter.com/demishassabis/status/795401840078811137
======
visarga
Can't wait. I've been starving for more press releases regarding AlphaGo.

This is what I would have liked to know: How much did it improve in the
meantime? What are they trying on next? Can we have multiple human opponents
at once, or a human team against AlphaGo? Can we have a public server or even
a paid service? Code release in open source? Can we use AlphaGo scoring of
moves to analyze games, or for tutorial purposes?

